# Medicating while breeding?



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Can you medicate your birds while they are on eggs and have babies? I have a yb who seems to be going light and he is the only bird but I would like to treat the whole flock. I just wormed him thinking maybe that was the problem.

It is a Trimethorprim/Sulfa drug.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> Can you medicate your birds while they are on eggs and have babies? I have a yb who seems to be going light and he is the only bird but I would like to treat the whole flock. I just wormed him thinking maybe that was the problem.
> 
> It is a Trimethorprim/Sulfa drug.


What are you medicating them for? I've never given any medicine to birds that were feeding babies. Not sure if you can or should. I do think however, if you think they need something, it probably wouldn't hurt to give it to them as soon as they lay the eggs. That way, they've got enough time for the meds to work and get out of their system. Problem with that though, is if you've got some hens on eggs and other not on eggs yet, by the time you get them ALL on eggs, the ones who laid first are getting ready to hatch babies. Got to have the timing right and that's not always easy to do. 
I know that I always treat my breeders for the usuals before I ever put them together to breed.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I had one female that wouldn't feed her young until she was well, she was going light also, so i did all the usual things ACV water, GARLIC water, put diatomaceous earth with her feed and gave her a cocci pill, inside a week she was better and feeding her young again, one strange thing though was a red spot on her beak that i never have ever seen before in birds but this also went away inside a week! I have never had a problem using meds with breeding birds knock-on wood!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I wouldn't medicate if you don't know exactly what the problem is, especially your young birds. Why don't you let me take a look at the youngster? Herbal supportives are much better for treating if you don't know what is going on.

It might be as simple as being low on good gut bacteria, and while garlic will help with that, it will also kill off the good gut bacteria, especially needed in youngsters.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I don't think he has much time left. Cocci is what he has I am sure. You are more than welcome to treat him. If I leave him on my porch tomorrow can you get him? I have to leave early for work.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please send me directions to your place, or bring him by.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Anyone?*

I picked up the little squeaker earlier, what a little cutie.

Poops don't seem real watery, just not enough solids. He is not too alert and skinny. He sitting a bit fluffed.

I put him on heat, and put towels around my rehab cage. I gave him a drop of colloidal silver after an hour, and administered a syringe of kefir. (Thank goodness I still have a ready made batch which hasn't been refrigerated). 

I just fed him some seeds and administered water. He was going at the bowl esrlier, don't know how much he ate, though. He did drink earlier.

The poops do have the same odor I have smelled on birds with coccidiosis. 

QUESTION: If this is... can be a seconday infection, and if it is, should I therefore look for another issue, or could he have coccidiosis only-simply because he is so young??? I really don't suspect anything else at this point.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Don't have any real advice, Treesa, other than to treat for the Cocci that both you and Grim suspect. 

I must say that I am always so proud and touched when our members who live near each other work together like this to help a bird or animal. 

I am proud to know you all!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, Terry I appreciate your response. I will continue to treat for coccidiosis.

The youngster looks a little less fluffed this morning, but I'm going to continue to keep him on the heating pad for now. His poops are all over the place and messy. They are green with a bit of white to them.

I just cleaned up the rehab basket and gave him fresh seed and water. I gave him another drop of colloidal silver, syringed some kefir down him and fed him before putting him back in the basket. I heard him moving the seeds around, hopefully he will start to eat a bit more on his own.

I'm feeding him seeds(about a tablespoon) four times a day, as he needs to pick up weight. If anyone thinks he should have more let me know.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Just as an update for anyone following this thread. Treesa said he has passed several thin worms. I wormed him before she picked him up. He has never been on the ground so i have no clue how he picked them up. 

We assume the worms weakened him to the point of picking up cocci.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Puzzle solved*

Well.....now I know the reason for the coccidiosis, the youngster is loaded with weird worms.

On closer inspection of the chux that I dumped out earlier this morning,( in the dark), I noticed every poop is filled with these little yellow hairy/thready looking poops, lots and lots of them in every poop.  I have never seen anything like it.

i am adding a garlic cap to his menu today.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Well.....now I know the reason for the coccidiosis, the youngster is loaded with weird worms.
> 
> On closer inspection of the chux that I dumped out earlier this morning,( in the dark), I noticed every poop is filled with these little yellow hairy/thready looking poops, lots and lots of them in every poop.  I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> i am adding a garlic cap to his menu today.


 I don't know the circumstances of the fancier or the loft. If the breeders are confined, or given free loft. I would think that if this YB has worms, then I would suspect that the parents and any other birds in the loft have also been exposed to this parasite.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

All my birds are getting wormed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Munchkin*

The youngster (I named Munchkin) is turned into a pooping factory, lots and lots of raisins!  

I'm finding it increasingly difficult to hand feed him, as he struggles to get away from me. I am going to let him eat solo today and see how that goes.

He is active, alert, doing feather maintenance and wing and leg stretches, and gained weight. 

I still am giving him the daily syringe with kefir, an Allicidin Complex cap, and a drop of silver. Yesterday I started him on a quarter tab of alfalfa, and today he graduates to cod liver oil, and then chlorella. 

I want to give him some more time in the aviary and get some real sunlight too. Hopefully he can rejoin his palls this week and continue his training at home. I'm sure he misses home and his flock, as he does not feel comfortable in my aviary. He does a bit of relaxation in the sun then flies under the eaves and clings on to the hardware cloth. Then we go inside. I hope he spends more time out in the sun today, and maybe he might even want to swim in the pool.

So we are continuing to address any issue that needs addressing, building gut bacteria, building immunities, and work on any issues....in order for Munckin to reach his goal to return home this week.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Munchkin went home yesterday!!!*

After observing him a few days out in my aviary, I decided he was ready to go home. His squeaking is turning into a squeak quack, so the voice is finally maturing.

After stuffing him with garlic cap, alfalfa, and a bit of kefir.... off he went to Grims, and happy to be back home with sibling and all his friends.  

Grim said he enjoyed going out of the bob trap this morning and then right back in, he ain't having that yet.  

He is the most precious and adorable little combination of cuteness I have seen (Budapest & Delbar), and I was happy to have him for the duration. The kids SURE got the best of both worlds.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank You!


----------

